# Software Testing Jobs



## Sasha70 (May 6, 2015)

Hello Everybody!!

This is going to be my first thread .
Im in this space with regards to jobs in software testing ,Melbourne.I have applied to number of jobs and also contacted the consultancies but unfortunately I have not come across the oppurtunity to face the interview.
I believe that my resume looks good however I can share my resume for more better clarity for the employer.

I have an experience of 3years in Software testing yet Im unsure why Im I not being selected for the interviews . Please help in this regard.

Thanks!
Sasha


----------



## abhinav002 (May 10, 2016)

Hi Sasha,

Hope you are doing well. How is the job market for software testing professionals in Australia.
Is there any specific skill or tools in demand?

I am also in same profession working in an MNC in india.\\

Thanks.

Abhinav


----------



## suri16kk (May 24, 2016)

Hi Sasha,
I am an IT professional too looking for some good opportunities in the HealthCare IT sector.
I believe most of the companies require Work Authorization/Permit before you apply. I believe you already have a VISA/Permit. If yes, then we are sailing in the same boat. If not, then getting a permit would be your first step.

There are a lot of job posts in the job portals that means lots of jobs available, which I have also applied for, but still waiting for replies.


----------

